
Package license condition of use – plant a tree - uxamanda
https://treeware.earth
======
uxamanda
Hadn't seen this take on supporting open source before.

Text of the license: "This package is Treeware. If you use it in production,
then we ask that you [ __buy the world a tree
__]([https://plant.treeware.earth/{user}/{package}](https://plant.treeware.earth/{user}/{package}))
to thank us for our work. By contributing to the Treeware forest you’ll be
creating employment for local families and restoring wildlife habitats."

